# Sticky  Christmas Decorations 2021



## TecumsehBriggs

Hung some lights on the house; half yesterday, half today. Had to climb up on the roof & reach over the edge to attach the lights over the awning.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

A little darker


----------



## pogobill

We've noticed that, since Thanksgiving, some of our members have embraced the upcoming Holiday Season and begun the age old tradition of putting up the Christmas decorations! Anything from a string of lights, to a full on Christmas display can certainly lift the spirits and give us all a chance to reflect on who or what is really important in our lives.

Some folks have already shared their great Christmas displays here on the forum, but how about the rest of you. If you're game, go ahead and post a few pictures of your Christmas display handy work right here in this thread. I'm sure we'd all enjoy sharing a little joyous Christmas spirit this time of the year!

*Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas!*


----------



## Modeere318

I have a simple string along the gutter of my house on the outside. BUT inside the tree is up along with Numerous nativity sets setting around the house in living and dining rooms.


----------



## thepumpguysc

View attachment 75993


----------



## Mrsig

Our Jeep club just got done with our first parade for this year.


----------



## pogobill

thepumpguysc said:


> View attachment 75993


I'm afraid your attachment didn't make thepimpguysc.... Can you give it another go?


----------



## pogobill

My wife took to hanging some lights and garland on the front of the house before it got too cold out.


----------



## TX MX5200

My and my son got the tree lit up and stockings in place inside…we go with the simple basics outside with a cross made with timber’s. It weighs around 75 to 100 lbs but hardest part is using metal detector to find the buried pipe it rests in.


----------



## pogobill

Due to some supply chain issues, Father Christmas had to make a run south to pick up parts this year. He stopped by for a nice hot chocolate on the way back to the North Pole.


----------



## SidecarFlip

Wife does the Christmas light. I don't get involved other than helping her untangle the mess.


----------



## unsquidly

pogobill said:


> Due to some supply chain issues, Father Christmas had to make a run south to pick up parts this year. He stopped by for a nice hot chocolate on the way back to the North Pole.
> View attachment 76023



Great picture, Bill....


----------



## pogobill

Anyone else interested in sharing some of their handy work, or even some photos of Christmas light display's that you have gone to see?


----------



## HarveyW

Guys over on the YT forum had some nifty Christmas decoration ideas. The second picture was taken near Hillsdale, NY. Made out of hay bales.


----------



## pogobill

Now there is some creative decorating!


----------



## macdoesit

Yard 2 years ago


Our house 2021


----------

